# Topics > Related topics > Automatons, automata >  "Automata Obama", Christian Bailly, 2014

## Airicist

Author - Christian Bailly

artnet.com/artists/christian-bailly/portrait-of-obama-musical-smoking-automaton-oX7NJlsBrbVIGNuU5bbniw2

----------

